# It is time....



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

To introduce my skills as a bomber here on puff... problem is I dont have anyone's address... anyone willing to sell anyone out and feel they are worthy... shoot me a PM with their name on here, real name and address. Don't worry I wont divulge the bus driver's info


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey man - a lot of people keep their addys in their profile, a new feature was added to do so a few months ago. Not everyone though.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

oh thats just dangerous lol

I have to ask Jack.. is your name from the Grateful Dead song?


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I would hate to see the damage done by an Ace bomb! 

Actually...I'd love to see someones mailbox get blown up by Acesfull. It'd be one hell of a bomb!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

back home and still craving some action!

i like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hit em hard Ace!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i could pull a "pitty me" type thing and toss my name in the hat since I have to have a tube rammed into my heart next week...but id never do that. 

Crap...i just did.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

OH NO, Acesfull will blow some body up bad. we just saw pics of his stash and he is ready to go


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> OH NO, Acesfull will blow some body up bad. we just saw pics of his stash and he is ready to go


 yeah he's definitely loaded for bear!:usa2:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> oh thats just dangerous lol
> 
> I have to ask Jack.. is your name from the Grateful Dead song?


My old buddy you're moving, much to slooooooooooo-ooooooooo-ooooow!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

please Bomb 
Coop D
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/blueeyedbum.html


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

before the mergers of all the sites i was pretty active bombing, if you search you can see some of the bombs.. but that would ruin the surprise of what i am going to do to some poor bastard....

Jack Straw from Witchita shot his buddy down


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> please Bomb
> Coop D


Coop D is a good guy. I hope the BOTL was able to find another job! But I agree with Bill 110%....even though he may read this. I think Coop needs bombed too.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Coop my name is Nick, now that you know my name.. i'm going to have to blow your house up :wave:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great choice Acesfull !! your a fine BOTL

If no one PM's him he will not see this
last I heard he is down on his luck,, he was layed off 
and had to drop his Internet service


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

HELL maybe we should all smart bomb coop at the same time. lord knows ive been in his shoes


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

This guy has the stash to obliterate some zip codes. Look out!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Man Nick is going to destroy someone's house with all his arsenal.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Today is the day this thing heads out... man I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Smells like victory!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I talk to coop d everyday. He would be thrilled to have these bombs. 

He has been down on his luck for a little while and starting to feel a little better. He is a great BOTL.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

A little sneak preview.. since I dont think Coop can see what is about to happen to him....


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

totally gonna blow him away!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome bomb. Coop seems like a great guy and is well deserving of this.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Holy crap. I think I would pass out after opening that up.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe someone should warn him not to open that package up around his daughter. I don't want to see her blown into the neighbors backyard!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

SHIT, I will warn him that it is bad and he needs to let me go to his mail box and get it. That is crazy. I am gonna have to drive by his house and take some of those off his hands. 

That is awesome acesfull. He really deserves these. he will probably passout when he sees this.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Right on Aces, that is righteous.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Heading to the post office soon... deciding to hit a few more people along the way


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Whew Weee!!!
The Love is spreading like wildfire!
Way to go Aces!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Aces you are krazy


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> A little sneak preview.. since I dont think Coop can see what is about to happen to him....


I just cried a little.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The mad bomber is home and taking people out, run and duck!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

packages are sent... all there is to do now is wait....


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> packages are sent... all there is to do now is wait....


.... and be scared....

THE END IS NEAR


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wait for the report and aftershock!!!!!!


op2:op2:op2:op2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The funny thing about bombs is that they tend to fly both ways,,,lol,,be careful who you bomb!



slyder said:


> i could pull a "pitty me" type thing and toss my name in the hat since I have to have a tube rammed into my heart next week...but id never do that.
> 
> Crap...i just did.


Is there a cigar that can fit into that tube? j/k,,,,,,take care of yourself so that you dont have to keep putting tubes into your heart,,,a cigar bomb would probably be the last thing you need.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

That's an awesome bomb, someone will feel this one in the morning!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> packages are sent... all there is to do now is wait....


PACKAGES are sent? I thought that was just a big bomb heading to Coop?

Holy balls hide the children! This could get ugly!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

oh yeah Ben.. might want to check your PO Box Thursdayish... Im just sayin... might want to notify the bomb squad ahead of time hopefully your post office doesnt pull the same shenanigans those guys up in Kentucky pull.. i wasnt going to say anything but then i read this thread..

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/251472-somewhat-pif-bomb.html


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Cigary said:


> The funny thing about bombs is that they tend to fly both ways,,,lol,,be careful who you bomb!
> 
> Is there a cigar that can fit into that tube? j/k,,,,,,take care of yourself so that you dont have to keep putting tubes into your heart,,,a cigar bomb would probably be the last thing you need.


I could be at deaths door and still would probably get tickled by somebody givin me a cigar!!!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Nick, I guess it is a bad idea to let my girlfriend get my mail for the rest of the week! I don't really want to be responsable for any limbs that are blown off my girlfriend! But thanks for thinking of me and bringing me up to date about the whole post office BS that is going on with that PIF bomb. 

Where I live, they do not have the lockers anymore. They leave a notice in your box and you have to go to the counter to get your package. However, I'll notify the chief of the local bomb squad to accompany me the rest of the week when I go to check my mail. I'm sure he'll require me to wear some flame retardant suit or something.

But thanks again, you really are a great BOTL and thank you for serving our country that provids us with the freedom that many of us enjoy on a daily basis.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Well thanks for paying your taxes so I can buy my cigars! Consider it a uhhh "stimulus" if you will


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Well if this is a 'stimulus' package, then it is the only one that will do any good! 

I'll say this again, thank you for risking your life for being in the Armed Services. I do speak for everyone on this thread when I say we support the troops and everything they are doing to protect us. You are the reason why this country is as great as it is....even if we do have a lot of economic, social, and many other problems. But we have one thing some countries don't have. Freedom. And it is all thanks to the brothers and sisters in the service!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Tomorrow will be a good day....


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

Sweet Bombs Aces!!!!!!!!

Ant THANKS 4 SERVING THE GREAT USA!!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ohh NO. I am sure I will get a call from Coop D the second he gets it. Then I am going to politly say that I need to come over and smoke a few with him. 

Other than blowing up his whole neighborhood, he may have an accident as well......


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I just got off the phone with scott (coop D). He couldnt even begin to describe how happy he was. He couldnt believe what had happened to him. 

This was an amazing gesture by Acesfull. He wanted me to post on here that he is very thankful of all the friendship that goes one here on puff.com


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

Great for Coop D


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats Coop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good job aces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

cool so he got it.... I tried to get as much as I could on his wish list and a few from his favorites..
Now back to business... two more are set to die today i think... one might take an extra day to hit definately one more today though


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang, a triple threat!!!!


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

Uh-Oh!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> cool so he got it.... I tried to get as much as I could on his wish list and a few from his favorites..
> Now back to business... two more are set to die today i think... one might take an extra day to hit definately one more today though


He was really happy. He is probably gonna smoke alot of them this weekend. Lot of smokes in there he hasnt tried.

That was very very generous. He wishes he could be on here more but it is hard for him with limited internet.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool, all these bombs flying all over the place and still more to come.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Two more set to die today? Hmmm....well one of them was me! I'm about to make a post with the bomb I got from Nick. Thanks a bunch man, I really do appreciate this and all the fine smokes I got! 

I'm going to have one busy week! My hands still smell like all the cigars I got and I love it!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great hits Ace!! Would have loved to seen coop's face! And spankying a monkey at the same time is just a bonus!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Coop D was excited. Thats for sure


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

baddddmonkey said:


> Two more set to die today? Hmmm....well one of them was me! I'm about to make a post with the bomb I got from Nick. Thanks a bunch man, I really do appreciate this and all the fine smokes I got!
> 
> I'm going to have one busy week! My hands still smell like all the cigars I got and I love it!


Every baddddmonkey deserves to be spanked.... too bad I didnt have a cowbell laying around or I would have thrown it in there... love the avatar!

one more poor bastard is going down.. who will it be.. who will it be... Jerry Garcia will be proud


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Great hits. Went to some deserving BOTL can't wait to see who the last person is.


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

"I Pitty Da Fool....." LOL


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Every baddddmonkey deserves to be spanked.... too bad I didnt have a cowbell laying around or I would have thrown it in there... love the avatar!
> 
> one more poor bastard is going down.. who will it be.. who will it be... Jerry Garcia will be proud


i know who it is now with that hint.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with spanking the monkey....just as long as if you don't get caught...

Thanks again Nick, I really do appreciate what you have done for everyone on this board and while you were serving overseas.

Now....who is going to get bombed next?!?!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> To introduce my skills as a bomber here on puff... problem is I dont have anyone's address... anyone willing to sell anyone out and feel they are worthy... shoot me a PM with their name on here, real name and address. Don't worry I wont divulge the bus driver's info


MOST addresses are in the profile....


----------

